# Songs about Shyness..?



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

Lykke-Everybody But Me.


----------



## 88 Fingers (Jun 12, 2010)

"How Soon is Now?" by the Smiths comes to mind.





IMO, the lyrics are almost an emulation of social anxiety itself.


----------



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

88 Fingers said:


> "How Soon is Now?" by the Smiths comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good song  ~


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

when i was a teenager i used to love listening to green day and they have some songs about shyness:

disappearing boy 
armatage shanks
stuck with me
road to acceptance


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


>


This is the official song of s.a.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

kos said:


> This is the official song of s.a.


ew.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> ew.


i agree.


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

trevor35th said:


>


I thought of this song when I saw the thread.


----------

